# Macbook won't connect to Wifi... already read other posts



## mw8187 (Oct 15, 2012)

Our Macbook won't connect to our WiFi or any other.  This has only been a problem starting today.  No other devices are having problems accessing the wireless in the house and when I took it to school I couldn't access the wireless network there.  We tried resetting router, no help.  Rebooted computer, changed locations several times.  

We tried to follow the advice from Satcomer in the last internet connectivity post but the file he listed either didn't exist or I just can't find it.  Is there a more specific set of directions to this file?  Or anyone have any other advice?  We're trying to find a fix ASAP.  Our next idea is plugging it directly into the router via ethernet cord.  We'll see!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 16, 2012)

Did you go into System Preferences->Network tab and (at the top of the Network pane) make a new custom named 'Location' yet? Plus can you link to the posts from me so I don't repeat myself?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 27, 2012)

Is there any updated on this?


----------

